# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  Are there any medical tests that can be done to determine if you have OCD?

## Sadeyes

I am not talking about sitting one on one with a psychiatrist and going  over a list of symptoms. I am talking about real scientifically based  evidence such as in some kind of brain scanning, or some sort of  physical proof in the tissues etc. of the brain or body.

----------


## Otherside

No. There's been _some_research that shows that there could be ways of identifying mental illness from brain scans, but generally, the answer is no. There's nothing that shows up in your blood, or tissue, of anything that makes a definite marker of mental illness.

Which is the main argument people use when they argue that mental illness isn't an ullness, and is different from a physical illness.

----------


## kc1895

I've heard that OCD can be inherited.  Do you have family members who are also OCD?

----------


## Misssy

Yes, just google the term. OCD brain scan. There is a part of the brain that is over active or something like that. It is seen on brain scans. But brain scans are expensive so it's not used on the masses only for special cases and the wealthy of course can get preventative scans...

----------


## 1

Yes

----------

